# Ten Bucks + Ten Bucks



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

One of my nice neighbors left me a message saying she saw a "box of slot car stuff" at an estate sale that was marked $20 for the whole box. Unfortunately by the time I got the message the sale was closed for the day. Good news was that it was open again the next day and I was there at the opening. Better yet, the next day everything was half price. The box was still there and a quick peek was good enough to know that even at $20 it was a no brainer to grab without hesitation. At $10, even more so. When I finally got it home I was very pleasantly surprised to see what my $10 bought me. Being a big Tyco fan, it was nice to pick up some great runners and a few that I did not already have. While I was there I spent another ten bucks for some miscellaneous electrical parts and scenery items from a model railroad collection. I'll definitely find a way to adapt these for my slot car track, especially the terminal strips.

http://i.minus.com/ibsjVhHOpAxXAW.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibmrQfkfj7eIp8.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iwFsHocVDu6RF.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iUmzGJ7AxiJoE.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibpI5nQbyhHUX7.jpg
http://i.minus.com/i8BpauIwRLGhQ.jpg


Closer look at some of the cars:

http://i.minus.com/ib0RzTWA2pm6RV.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iU9w19SOZtVp4.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ib1UvXVq911onY.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iL7sShCfeb69u.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iGy9J29AFXs8P.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ib0PRHFqJvT8En.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iK5EqLOQDxOgB.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iGlfy2RxBkDIt.JPG
http://i.minus.com/ibd0acbrIOiH2m.jpg


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

WOWZER'S!!! That would be a good score even at $30.00. Nice haul.:thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

I am not a slot guy but I would have popped on those for $20. Nice buy for $10


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

SCORE! particularly digging the yellow Mustang way back there... And was that Tyco 440 Pro Racing Center dashboard dealie part of the lot? Pretty neat!

(oh, and i think there's a "wanna buy a duck" joke in there somewhere, but i'm not good enough to dig it out...)

--rick


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice score. Funny how long it lasted until you got it.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Everything was in the box for $10 except the scenery, relays, and terminals. There was the requisite pile of 9" corners and a handful of chassis. I wish the Tyco S was in better shape but it is missing a post. I need to find a wing for the #27 Ferrari because I think it's harder to find than the other one. Glass for the Z28 would be nice. But you can't be too picky for 10 clams.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow. At the cheapest place I can walk into, that's like 80 bucks worth of terminal blocks, let alone all the other stuff.

Hope you were wearing a mask....you made out like a bandit.  

Nice score.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Diggin' the engine house and that boatload of switch machines!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Sweet haul!!!  :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great haul Too! :thumbsup:

He was obviously was a Tyco as well, and would be proud that his belongings wound up with someone who appreciates and enjoys them.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

great snag!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

wow what a score, nice work.

Rob


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Nice score. Love to see members here get something good.

Dave


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

If you have any interest in selling the Wh/Bl/Or #12 Porsche 935 or if anyone else has one they'd like to sell/trade just let me know.

Thanks!

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

The cars look almost new. Nice score. Gotta start hitting estate sales...


----------

